Ask HN: What's the Difference Between CI and CD in CI/CD? - ceohockey60
======
davismwfl
Here is Atlassian's take on it. Seems like a reasonable overview.

[https://www.atlassian.com/continuous-
delivery/principles/con...](https://www.atlassian.com/continuous-
delivery/principles/continuous-integration-vs-delivery-vs-deployment)

